# Hey Mavs fans



## Nets0416 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey Mavs fans, I just wanted to say that your team, the Dallas Mavericks, are the REAL NBA champs. Your team got robbed in these NBA finals. It seems that when ever Wade has the ball, a foul will be called no matter what. So please just remember that your team didn't loose 4 games in a row, but rather, the refs cheated this team, city, and most of all, wonderful fans, out of the glory that is a NBA championship. As a Nets fan, I know what it feels to have the refs call stupid fouls every time Wade touch the ball. So don't feel down, everyone knows the Mavs are the real champs.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Word


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

I know you Mav fans are pretty pissed about right now, "what Mav fan wouldn't be", but I wanted to come by and congradulate the Mavs on a great season and im pretty sure they will be back in the thick of things :cheers: next season.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Congradulations on how far you've made it. It is a shame what has come of the NBA. I'll just leave it at that, once again congrats.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

No, we are the worst team to make the NBA Finals. We'll be back next year though, but damn a few bs calls at the end,

I'm kinda glad one of my favorite teams won but I'm also mad that my favorite team lost

I'm in tears right now so yeah...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm not buying that, we had it in Game 3 and give it away, obviously the turnaround.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

I dunno wtf happened this series. Watch the PHX series and then watch this series. Even Marion said that we didnt even look like the same team. He even said we are shooting alot more 3's. We played the old style runand gun jack 3 game and does anyone wonder why we lost? Did those old Mavs ever win a title either? **** no.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> No, we are the worst team to make the NBA Finals. *We'll be back next year though*, but damn a few bs calls at the end,
> 
> I'm kinda glad one of my favorite teams won but I'm also mad that my favorite team lost
> 
> I'm in tears right now so yeah...


Well I guess we should just play the 07 finials now because we already know who is going to be in it (Nets and Mavs!)


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

byrondarnell66 said:


> I know you Mav fans are pretty pissed about right now, "what Mav fan wouldn't be", but I wanted to come by and congradulate the Mavs on a great season and im pretty sure they will be back in the thick of things :cheers: next season.


This is my opinion too. 
I wanted Miami to win, because your team is young and the future looks very bright to you guys, while Miami has too many old players in their roster and probably won't make it to the finals again in the next few years. 
The East has plenty of rising forces to hold them away from the finals. 

I can see you in the finals next year.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

byrondarnell66 said:


> I know you Mav fans are pretty pissed about right now, "what Mav fan wouldn't be", but I wanted to come by and congradulate the Mavs on a great season and im pretty sure they will be back in the thick of things :cheers: next season.


Honestly, I am not too pissed.

Miami came to play, and Dallas didn't. Miami deserves the trophy, and Dallas deserves the Western Conference Champion banner, and nothing more.

Riley outcoached A.J. Exeprience in these big games definiely showed tonight as Miami picked through Dallas' zone defense. A.J. threw everything out there, so... to me, he's still an incredible 1st year coach.

:cheers:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Im pissed because the mavs just pissed it away/.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> Im pissed because the mavs just pissed it away/.


Amen, brother.

Dallas pissed it away....


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

We'll be back


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 10, 2005)

Well I am not or never be a Heat fan but I have a short message. How does it feel Dirk and Dallas fans when the foul shot ratio is so unbalanced. Teams have lamented Dirk's flops and double digit free throws every year. I agree with anyone on any team when the free throw numbers are so skewed. Multiple fouls could be called on each time down the court - on either team. When you see as large a difference in foul shot attempts it means that the officiating controls the outcome of the game. I do not believe any true NBA fan for any team realy wants the outcome determined by the officials. Great season Dallas - I really wanted that game 7 but is was not meant to be. Dirk needs to bulk up some, post up and take it to the rim more and spend less time crying to the refs that a 6 foot guard knocks him 5 feet thru the and and onto the court. I know Karl Malone made his gaudy numbers by averaging double digit free throw attempts each year but realize that he never got a ring. At least he played more of a post up game to deserve the foul calls.
<!-- / message -->


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Rocket Man said:


> Well I am not or never be a Heat fan but I have a short message. How does it feel Dirk and Dallas fans when the foul shot ratio is so unbalanced. Teams have lamented Dirk's flops and double digit free throws every year. I agree with anyone on any team when the free throw numbers are so skewed. Multiple fouls could be called on each time down the court - on either team. When you see as large a difference in foul shot attempts it means that the officiating controls the outcome of the game. I do not believe any true NBA fan for any team realy wants the outcome determined by the officials. Great season Dallas - I really wanted that game 7 but is was not meant to be. Dirk needs to bulk up some, post up and take it to the rim more and spend less time crying to the refs that a 6 foot guard knocks him 5 feet thru the and and onto the court. I know Karl Malone made his gaudy numbers by averaging double digit free throw attempts each year but realize that he never got a ring. At least he played more of a post up game to deserve the foul calls.
> <!-- / message -->


 When Dirk drives to the basket, he gets the calls as in this case where he settled he didnt.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Dirk whines, but not nearly as much as people make it out to be. I guarantee you that Wade will end up whining like no other when and if he stops getting every little call. He's getting spoiled to the fact that all he has to do is bump into someone and fling the ball up to get a red carpet to the stripe. 


Having said that. His jumper is smooth. Very nice.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

The NBA tried to make a new MJ type player, with that he needed to get to the line and get a foul on every play...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> His jumper is smooth. Very nice.


Considering he's so good at taking the ball to the hoop, his jumper is amazing (very comparable to Terry's).


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Hey, as a true NBA fan please stfu, i may be baiting but im not gonna let u speak out and bash the refs, the refs called a good game, and u dont see the mavs talking about excuses after game 6. bottom line miami won, *.................................*


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> Hey, as a true NBA fan please stfu, i may be baiting but im not gonna let u speak out and bash the refs, the refs called a good game, and u dont see the mavs talking about excuses after game 6. bottom line miami won, *.................................*


In case you haven't read thoroughly the threads, the majority of the fans have already given props to Miami for winning the game and winning the series.

Any talk about ref's on this forum has been discouraged and kept to a minimum. Please feel free to go through the threads. 

Yes. It was baiting, but the edited version is much less offensive.

:cheers:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> Hey, as a true NBA fan please stfu, i may be baiting but im not gonna let u speak out and bash the refs, the refs called a good game, and u dont see the mavs talking about excuses after game 6. bottom line miami won, *.................................*


Oh please man. We have given Miami their due but even the biggest homer in the world can not dispute the FT disparitys and the blown calls in the last 3 games of the series. I'm not saying that what lost the series for us, blowing a 13pt 4thQ lead, getting over confident and missing key shots lost us the series, but none of that changes the fact that there were some very bad calls that played key roles in a few MIA victorys.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nets0416 said:


> Hey Mavs fans, I just wanted to say that your team, the Dallas Mavericks, are the REAL NBA champs. Your team got robbed in these NBA finals. It seems that when ever Wade has the ball, a foul will be called no matter what. So please just remember that your team didn't loose 4 games in a row, but rather, the refs cheated this team, city, and most of all, wonderful fans, out of the glory that is a NBA championship. As a Nets fan, I know what it feels to have the refs call stupid fouls every time Wade touch the ball. So don't feel down, everyone knows the Mavs are the real champs.


Exactly what I thought. Here is a Lakers fan. Don't feel mad, most people's eyes are not blind.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

TwiBlueG35 said:


> Exactly what I thought. Here is a Lakers fan. Don't feel mad, most people's eyes are not blind.


You have excellent taste if you have a G35... :biggrin:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I love the G35 coupe.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

okay, i only read the first reply, but still i hear this everywhere.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> okay, i only read the first reply, but still i hear this everywhere.


As long as it's not on the Dallas forum.

:cheers:


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Pain5155 said:


> Hey, as a true NBA fan please stfu, i may be baiting but im not gonna let u speak out and bash the refs, the refs called a good game, and u dont see the mavs talking about excuses after game 6. bottom line miami won, *.................................*



Sorry, Salvatore.


----------

